# Huawei G330 - no outgoing call or messages



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Good Afternoon,
I do hope you can help me.

I've just got a Huawei G330. But for some reason it is accepting incoming calls and messages but I can't meke any outgoing call - it appears to run through the number then just disconnect. I can not send messages either. 

I have check and there is credit on the phone.

Don't know where to go with tjis. I been trying all day to sort it without success. Can you help?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've tried from more than one location (in case the cell tower is suffering a problem)? And have a reasonably strong signal?


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

I will try from another location in the morning. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Let us know ...


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Good Day,
I have tried to call out from snother location but exactly the same thing happens. 

Currently I have 3 bars and the 'R' sign.

I feel it is something to do with settings as the first day I got it I could dial out without problem.

I think all I hsve changed in settings to turn on/off wi-fi and turn off data roaming. Each time I attempt to make a call I get a message stating that data roaming will be turned on to make the call???

Any ideas?

Thank you,
Lin


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, "data roaming" implies that the cell tower you are using is not owned by your carrier. And at least some carriers use a little data even for voice calls. And your plan may not include data roaming; if that is the case it could explain why your outgoing calls are failing. You may have to get in touch with your carrier to get this sorted.

I'm not talking from anything I already know--just getting info from What Are Cellular and Data Roaming On iPhone? On or Off?. I know that's not your phone, but the info about cellular and data roaming should apply.


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you so much. I will contact Orange and ask about data roaming.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Let us know what you learn from Orange.


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Will do. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi again, I've spoken to Orange this morning and they tell me that data roaming is enabled on my sim card. Advised that I check settings.

- DATA ROAMING IS ENABLED
- NETWORK SETTINGS
Data roaming enabled
Always receive MMS ticked
Data connection - Orange ES 3G
Enable always on mobile data ticked GSM/UMTS network preferences
3G/2G auto
Access point names
EE Everywhere is highlighted
EE zone not highlighted
Network operators select manually or 
Choose automatically. Ive selected manually
ORANGE ES 3G
Edit access point
None of the boxes are availabe to tick.

I bought this telephone which has supposedly been unlocked. I am begining to wonder if this is so? Would it be possible to receive calls and messages if it was still locked?

Regards,
Lin Kirby


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi again, I've spoken to Orange this morning and they tell me that data roaming is enabled on my sim card. Advised that I check settings.

- DATA ROAMING IS ENABLED
- NETWORK SETTINGS
Data roaming enabled
Always receive MMS ticked
Data connection - Orange ES 3G
Enable always on mobile data ticked GSM/UMTS network preferences
3G/2G auto
Access point names
EE Everywhere is highlighted
EE zone not highlighted
Network operators select manually or 
Choose automatically. Ive selected manually
ORANGE ES 3G
Edit access point
None of the boxes are availabe to tick.

I bought this telephone which has supposedly been unlocked. I am begining to wonder if this is so? Would it be possible to receive calls and messages if it was still locked?

Regards,
Lin Kirby

Tuesday at 7:09 AMReport
+ QuoteReply


Alfresco
Similar Threads



  





*Recuperar huawei de brickeo*
jucarpa35, in forum: Android Phones and Tablets
Replies:

1
Aug 17, 2015



  





*How can i root my huawei valiant Wii 5a compute*
areola, in forum: Android Phones and Tablets
Replies:

3
May 27, 2015
*Blurry photos on Huawei android phone ?*
Johnnie C, in forum: Android Phones and Tablets
Replies:

0
Aug 2, 2014
*can it be done, yes or no?*
Automaton539, in forum: Android Phones and Tablets
Replies:

0
Mar 18, 2013
*Huawei Ascend 2 [M865c]*
Elyk, in forum: Android Phones and Tablets
Replies:

2
Jul 17, 2012
Tags: Add Tags
Short URL to this thread: https://techguy.org/1165575

Advertisement

Orange and they tell me that data roaming is enabled on my sim card. Advised that I check settings.

- DATA ROAMING IS ENABLED
- NETWORK SETTINGS
Data roaming enabled
Always receive MMS ticked
Data connection - Orange ES 3G
Enable always on mobile data ticked GSM/UMTS network preferences
3G/2G auto
Access point names
EE Everywhere is highlighted
EE zone not highlighted
Network operators select manually or 
Choose automatically. Ive selected manually
ORANGE ES 3G
Edit access point
None of the boxes are availabe to tick.

I bought this telephone which has supposedly been unlocked. I am begining to wonder if this is so? Would it be possible to receive calls and messages if it was still locked?

Regards,
Lin Kirby


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

PLEASE CAN YOU HELP ME.

Hi again, I've spoken to Ora, as advised, and they tell me that data roaming is enabled on my sim card. They advised that I check settings.

- DATA ROAMING IS ENABLED
- NETWORK SETTINGS
Data roaming enabled
Always receive MMS ticked
Data connection - Orange ES 3G
Enable always on mobile data ticked 
GSM/UMTS network preferences
3G/2G auto

Access point names
EE Everywhere is highlighted
EE zone not highlighted
Network operators select manually or 
Choose automatically. Ive selected manually
ORANGE ES 3G

Edit access point
None of the boxes are availabe to tick.

I bought this telephone which has supposedly been unlocked. I am begining to wonder if this is so? Would it be possible to receive calls and messages if it was still locked?

Regards,
Lin Kirby


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Alfresco said:


> Would it be possible to receive calls and messages if it was still locked?


That seems to be your main question at this time. I doubt it. I'm really responding here to highlight what I think is your question, so that it doesn't get lost in the other lines of your posts.


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

OK. Thank you. I do hope you can help me with this issue.

Regards,
Lin


----------



## Alfresco (Jan 8, 2015)

Good Day,
I asked if it be possible to receive calls and messages on my Huawei G330 if it was locked? You replied that you doubted it.

Do you have any suggestions as to what I might do next? Thank you. Lin Kirby.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Seek help from your cellular provider to determine if the phone is locked or what the problem is and how to fix the problem.


----------

